# Do you shave before going to OBGYN for yearly?



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

so 2 months ago my wife had an affair, and says all she did was kiss the Married OM - already been discussed in CWI. soon after we had sex, and she was not completely shaved, but more than I had ever seen her. She's always told me she hates shaving.

Her response was that she had shaved because of her upcoming yearly visit. Seriously? Do you shave or clean up before going in for your visit? I believe (now) she did it either because she had sex with the OM or was planning too.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

uh no, it is not required to shave for a run of the mill check up


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

a pack of wet wipes in your handbag is probably all that's required


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Physicians are pretty much set and trained to see just about anything and I would greatly think that the vast majority of them do not really necessitate such a requirement as that for just a routine examination! A surgical procedure, maybe, but certainly not an examination.

Given that, if she has trimmed/shaved it more this time than she would normally do for you in the scope of your normal marital sexual relationship, then I'd greatly suspect that this was done for someone else's benefit much rather than for your own!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

gdtm0111 said:


> so 2 months ago my wife had an affair, and says all she did was kiss the Married OM - already been discussed in CWI. soon after we had sex, and she was not completely shaved, but more than I had ever seen her. She's always told me she hates shaving.
> 
> Her response was that she had shaved because of her upcoming yearly visit. Seriously? Do you shave or clean up before going in for your visit? I believe (now) she did it either because she had sex with the OM or was planning too.


If she never shaved before going to gyn then you have keep an eye on her.

Personally,I like to clean up before going even though I get lectured by my doctor about why I shouldn't wax or shave LOL

But if it isn't a normal thing for her to do then you need to start paying attention to her other activities.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

To answer your question, yes I shave before going to the gyno, the better for her to see everything that needs to be seen.
I also shave my legs & shower before I go in.
Hey, you try being put on display like that, for me it's a courtesy to my doc.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll shave about week before. My clinic changed the rules and its every 3 years for those in monogamous marriage for the pap unless there's an abnormal pap or something is wrong.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Phenix70 said:


> To answer your question, yes I shave before going to the gyno, the better for her to see everything that needs to be seen.
> I also shave my legs & shower before I go in.
> Hey, you try being put on display like that, for me it's a courtesy to my doc.


Agreed.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I try to clean up for my provider.

I had myself waxed prior to my last child's birth...I was getting sick of the mess afterwards.


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

I shave before I go. It's already uncomfortable and awkward, I don't want another thing to feel self conscious about.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> If she never shaved before going to gyn then you have keep an eye on her.
> 
> Personally,I like to clean up before going even though I get lectured by my doctor about why I shouldn't wax or shave LOL
> 
> But if it isn't a normal thing for her to do then you need to start paying attention to her other activities.


That's it - she should have been going to the gyno yearly. If she never did it before then it's a red flag.

I don't do anything for the gyno I don't normally do.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

If this is something new it's a big fat red flag.

I don't do anything for the gyno that I don't normally do for my husband.


----------



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't recall her ever shaving in the past, however she normally would not shave unless I asked.

Since she did at the time of her affair, I can only guess it was for the OM.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

That is a big red flag. I've never shaved to see an ob/gyn. She is not being faithful.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

gdtm0111 said:


> I don't recall her ever shaving in the past, however she normally would not shave unless I asked.
> 
> Since she did at the time of her affair, I can only guess it was for the OM.


It sounds like a hairy situation to me....


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

I *always* shave and prettify up before visiting the ob-gyn; I think I'd be embarrassed if I didn't. However, I am usually waxed or shaved anyway, so it isn't out of the ordinary for me to do the little extra. 

The weird thing about your situation is that the intimate grooming is out of character for your wife. It would make me suspicious.


----------



## Spacey (Jan 6, 2013)

I definitely make sure that I am well groomed before being put on display : )


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

From my experience, most/many women are self conscious about the gyno exam as you would expect and it's pretty normal to take extra grooming measures so her story (whether right or wrong) is at least plausible. You seemed to say that she only shaved more of it than usual. If she never shaved before and then all of the sudden shaved when she was carrying on with this other guy then you have more to link it to another guy. I wouldn't try to worry about what she did last year or the year before for her exam. It's normal over time for women who don't shave completely to sport different styles over time.

Anyway, she admitted to kissing and being attracted to this guy so it would also be normal for her to start to pay more attention to her appearance overall (including 'down there'). She also may have felt sexier and have an overall keener focus on her sexuality which might drive her to take extra care in grooming down there. This could very well be the case even if she never did anything more than kiss this guy.


----------



## January (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm always shaved anyways. That's how my man likes it.


----------

